# Hey, how many people are in the Canadian Forces?



## OHara (10 Jul 2005)

Hello, I need to know how many people are in the Canadian Forces. Can anyone help. This includes Reserve/Reg Force. Army/Navy/Air Please help me out and thanks


----------



## Trinity (10 Jul 2005)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/faq/Answers_e.asp#four2



> How many CF members and DND employees are there?
> 
> The CF has about 60,000 members in the Regular Force and about 20,000 in the Primary Reserve Force. DND employs about 20,000 Public Servants.



Not exactly your answer, but its a good start.  Hunt around that site


----------



## OHara (11 Jul 2005)

WOW!!! Our military is smaller than I thought. We are doomed!


----------



## MJP (11 Jul 2005)

What experience as a judge of military effectiveness do you base your projection that we are doomed?   Probably not much eh?

Welcome to the forum OHara, do as Island Ryhino mentioned in your post about Wainwright, look around the board, use the search function before posting your questions, basically stay in your lane and last but not least remember that Google is your best friend.   There is a ton of information contained here and some very experienced soldiers that take their time to help people out with info as long as they show a bit of initiative conduct themselves appropriately.


----------



## Neill McKay (11 Jul 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/faq/Answers_e.asp#four2
> 
> Not exactly your answer, but its a good start.   Hunt around that site



To expand a bit, I believe the Supplementary Reserve has in the order of 50,000 to 60,000 members (who are inactive, but have agreed to come out again if needed in a crisis) and the Cadet Instructor Cadre (the reserve officers who administer the cadet programme) has about 4000 to 5000.  The only remaining component is the Canadian Rangers.  I've no idea how many of them there are, but that number should be readily available on the web.


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Jul 2005)

Good info broken down in infinite detail can be found @ http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/encyclopedia/C/Ca/Canadian_Armed_Forces.htm


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Sep 2005)

Sad thing about those numbers are we only have 3 Reg Force Brigades (All under strength) totalling less than 15,000 combat & combat support troops   :


----------

